# 11/9, CRAPPIE day



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

caught around 40 w/ 18keepers in the arnold creek area...

the only bad is that my power in my console and console depth finder went out and not sure what the problem is...looking for the main fuse near the battery...the fuse panel were all fine...we'll see..


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I caught 3 fishing for Sauger yesterday, one was 13".


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

How did you catch em in Arnolds creek? Shallow? Minnows and float? Jigs? Near the mouth? How deep?
Bassky


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Caught most fish using popeye jigs(1/16-1/32oz)(Dick's sporting goods) under a slip float and waxie or minnow if gills were stealing the baits. nothing special position wise...just brush(isolated near the points and inside bends and close to the bank).
mid-creek...


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

where exactly is Arnold Creek?


----------

